# ? about blueprints ??



## ASD (Sep 23, 2006)

is their a book with some sort of regs. about what symbols on plans mean? 

i have a client that gave me a set of plans with a 5 sided shape that i was under the belief that it was the SQ FT (we bid it by sq ft) of the job and they are telling me it was only a symbol for the location of the work area . the work area is 4 times the size of what the plans show. and i think they are trying to pull a fast one!


----------



## jonseredbred (Sep 23, 2006)

here in new york all plans are under the guidlines of the state education law (at least as far as altering a plan).

can you post the symbol? all plans should have the scale noted on them.


----------



## ASD (Sep 23, 2006)

can't post the pix. but it looks like a square with a try angle on one end(very much like the job site). the plans are to scale but they claim that the shape is just a random shape to show wear the project is located and is not the boundary or to scale. in 19 years of bis this is the first time that someone has tried to tell me that what looks like the out line of a work area "is just a marker" . all other plans i have looked at have an X not an outline to show a location.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 23, 2006)

Ask Larrythecable guy, he's an architect, might be of some assistance
Andy


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 23, 2006)

Hmmm...

What is the nature of the project?

Is there a legend that describes the type of symbols?

Somewhere (could be in the general notes, project manual / specifications or ANYWHERE) is there a note that says "Do not scale drawings"? If so, how was the area supposed to be determined?

Let's start with those questions and see if we can keep ypu out of hot water.

.


----------



## ASD (Sep 23, 2006)

What is the nature of the project? 
hall off a pile of dirt (about 2843 sq ft X 18" if you scale the prints but it's realy 12500 sq ft x 18")

Is there a legend that describes the type of symbols? 

yes 

the only symbol is a out line that looks like a square with a try angle on one end . that is prety close to the shape of the work site

Somewhere (could be in the general notes, project manual / specifications or ANYWHERE) is there a note that says "Do not scale drawings"? 
no the drawings are to scale but they say the symbol is just a symbol and is not to scale


----------



## ASD (Sep 23, 2006)

what i am looking for is some sort of rule book when it comes to drawing plans

i know that their are very specific rules for construction as to how things get put together and was just wondering if the same held true in making plans?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

"no the drawings are to scale but they say _the symbol is just a symbol and is not to scale_" - 

Is there a table or list of cut/fill or import/export? If not, how was the volume of export to be determined by the bidders?

.


----------



## ASD (Sep 24, 2006)

no table

the area is flat and they wanted the pile hauled off

we thought that the shape on the plans was to scale so we used it X hight to come up with volume

sent a a teem to load and hall off the pile and when i got the load tags back i new something was wrong and went to the site and found out that it is not 2843 sq ft as drawn on the plans it's more like 
12500 sq ft on all other plans we have gotten from this company the location markers were circles or square and not some abstract shape that look like the shape of the pile


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would never bid a job sight unseen, especially earth removal.Site plans can be so wrong,so often.


----------



## ASD (Sep 24, 2006)

Husky137 said:


> Site plans can be so wrong,so often.



ya but if you bid off the plans and the plans are rong you should b able to bill them 4 the dif


----------



## jonseredbred (Sep 26, 2006)

not true, 
as a responsible bidder it is your responsibility to check and verify all site conditions prior to your bid submission. thats general requirements 101


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 26, 2006)

ASD said:


> Somewhere (could be in the general notes, project manual / specifications or ANYWHERE) is there a note that says "Do not scale drawings"?
> no the drawings are to scale but they say the symbol is just a symbol and is not to scale


There is your answer.

.


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 26, 2006)

ASD said:


> ya but if you bid off the plans and the plans are rong you should b able to bill them 4 the dif



There is the plan and there are (should be) contract documents. The contract documents should more specifically spell out your bid. Typically, you submit a bid from a plan, then negotiate your way to the contract documents. Then when the bugs are worked out of your deal, you go to contract. That is the only binding thing, a bid/proposal means nothing. Look for the word *vif* somewhere on either the plan or contract documents. It means Verify in Field. 

Anyway, if you underbid because you legitimately missed part of the scope of work, the best course is to be honest about it and tell them, withdraw your bid and ask to rebid. If they are taking other bids, then they must know that you are low.


----------



## jonseredbred (Sep 26, 2006)

he did not discover his mistake until he after he started the job, yoo late to turn the job back in, chalk this one up to _I F'd up._


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 26, 2006)

jonseredbred said:


> he did not discover his mistake until he after he started the job, yoo late to turn the job back in, chalk this one up to _I F'd up._



Ahhh, I missed that part. Although somewhere along the way he must have signed a contract that included specifications.


----------



## trimmmed (Sep 26, 2006)

ASD said:


> What is the nature of the project?
> hall off a pile of dirt (about 2843 sq ft X 18" if you scale the prints but it's realy 12500 sq ft x 18")
> 
> Is there a legend that describes the type of symbols?
> ...



Ok, the answer will be in what I bolded above, especially since it says "do not scale". I figure you were going to haul off about 188 yards in your bid and the larger area you are looking at hauling 832 yards(both yardage #'s have a fluff factor included) I would review those general notes, project manual / specifications and see what you are on the hook for. If this is a repeat customer, might be better to eat it, if you don't get hurt too bad.

On the upside, this probably will NEVER happen to you again, school of hard knocks being what it is.


----------



## ASD (Sep 27, 2006)

trimmmed said:


> On the upside, this probably will NEVER happen to you again, school of hard knocks being what it is.


   :bang: YA but this will heart alittle bid 12 loads and ended up at 43!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

thanks guys for the input 

in 18+ years never f**k up this bad


----------

